# Black Eagle Arrows



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Link...
http://www.blackeaglearrows.com/


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

lots of reviews if you do some searches. Little over a year old, they guys were part of Harvest Time until it got sold and started there own thing. Mostly positive reviews from what I could see. Thinking about trying them for 3D and spots, like the specs on there arrows. Emailed them a couple times and have had fairly quick replies and good answers to my questions.


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

BEA is an awesome company man. They have treated me and my girl very well, they went so far as to let us wear their name. I have been more than impressed with their shafts, i currently shoot the challengers for 3d and carnivores for a hunting shaft, but have some magnums to try out for 3d and spots and deep impacts for field and fita target. Consistency is second to none and their customer service is great. We began with them because of the fact they are a relatively unknown company up here north of the border and after shooting the products and dealing with the guys at Black eagle, are more than happy to promote them. Any time you can run into me at a shoot or anywhere i will be more than happy to show you the shafts i run. If your looking for any other info feel free to get ahold of me.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Topper1018 said:


> BEA is an awesome company man. They have treated me and my girl very well, they went so far as to let us wear their name. I have been more than impressed with their shafts, i currently shoot the challengers for 3d and carnivores for a hunting shaft, but have some magnums to try out for 3d and spots and deep impacts for field and fita target. Consistency is second to none and their customer service is great. We began with them because of the fact they are a relatively unknown company up here north of the border and after shooting the products and dealing with the guys at Black eagle, are more than happy to promote them. Any time you can run into me at a shoot or anywhere i will be more than happy to show you the shafts i run. If your looking for any other info feel free to get ahold of me.


Everything I have read has all been good on CS.:thumbs_up
Ever had a chance to spine test a batch?
I will be in North bay in two weeks if your gonna be there. Thanks. I'd love to check them out. 



Hoytalpha35 said:


> lots of reviews if you do some searches. Little over a year old, they guys were part of Harvest Time until it got sold and started there own thing. Mostly positive reviews from what I could see. Thinking about trying them for 3D and spots, like the specs on there arrows. Emailed them a couple times and have had fairly quick replies and good answers to my questions.


Yeah I think Muddy Outdoors bought HT.
I seen some reviews but there was comment about some spine issues.
I also see a Canadian distributor on their website called Darkhorse Archery. Didn't they make arrows as well?
Specs and price look tempting.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am thinking of trying them this year.


----------



## jaybow6 (Feb 8, 2008)

I tried some challengers at the beginning of the 3-d season and have bought several dozen since then including zombie slayers for hunting this year. If you give them a try you will not be disappointed with the quality of the product or the customer service.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds great so far.
Any idea what the spine tolerances are on the 30-50lb arrows? Might be nice arrows for the wife or kids.


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Their prices are certainly right from the looks of things on their website


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I am going to have to get me some of them zombie slayers for when the undead return!


----------



## jrbenoit (Jul 9, 2012)

BEA took me on as FS earlier in the year and I can't be more happy. I shoot the challengers for 3d/spots and will be using deepimpacts for hunting. The quality is outstanding not only there shafts but there components as well. There is now question in my mind about going to BEA. Awesome products ,Awesome customer service!


----------



## huckincanuck (Jan 17, 2010)

I have watched a few dozen go through a ram spine tester and the tolerances on these arrows are incredible!! They are leagues ahead of other companies as far as weight/spine/straightness tolerances are concerned. (not to say all other arrows are junk, I have just never seen tolerances this tight) The price, quality and customer service are hard to beat.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Everything I have read has all been good on CS.:thumbs_up
> Ever had a chance to spine test a batch?
> I will be in North bay in two weeks if your gonna be there. Thanks. I'd love to check them out.
> 
> ...


I had seen that too, thought it was odd an arrow company as a dealer for another arrow company. Last I knew Darkhorse was still selling arrows so who knows.


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> Sounds great so far.
> Any idea what the spine tolerances are on the 30-50lb arrows? Might be nice arrows for the wife or kids.


I shoot the 30-50's, challengers and carnivores. They fly like darts, haven't had anything but good things to say about them. Generally people shooting 30-50 spines shoot a shorter draw length, I shoot 25.5". They should still spine well at 50-55 lbs with 80 grain points. For a 23 series arrow they are nice and light. At my draw, at 43 pounds we crono'd them at 265 out of my Testament. Components are, like previously mentioned, second to none. Always consistant.


----------

